# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Δεν μπορώ να συγχρονίσω λόγο κακής ποιότητας....SOS

## Thanos7

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Θα ήθελα να δώσετε βάση στο πρόβλημα μου και ειδικά οι ποιο έμπειροι της παρέας!
Ε ω και 2 βδομάδες μένω στην Λούτσα (Αρτέμιδα) Η πρώτη κίνηση πριν έρθω ήταν να πάρω την Vodafone να μάθω αν έχει VDSL!
Μου απάντησαν πως δεν έχει 30mbps αλλά μπορώ να βάλω 50mbps στο ήδη υπάρχον πακέτο μου με 13 ΕΥΡΩ παραπάνω! Τους είπα να το προχωρήσουν!
Μετα από μια βδομάδα ήρθε το ρουτερ VDSL και μπήκε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα! Όταν έκανα τις ρυθμίσεις με τον άνθρωπο στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε πως έχω συγχρονίσει  
πολύ χαμηλά και πως θα κλείσει ραντεβού να έρθει τεχνικός να το δει! Πράγματι ήρθε ο τεχνικός στην ώρα του και εκείνος διαπίστωσε πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα και έξω στον ΟΤΕ
αλλά και πως το σπίτι κλειδώνει λιγότερο από τι στον ΟΤΕ έξω! Εκείνος το πέρασε σαν βλάβη του ΟΤΕ! Έτσι μετά από μια βδομάδα (σήμερα δηλαδή) με ενημέρωσαν πως δεν θα μπορώ να χρονίσω 
παραπάνω από το 12 (12 ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΈ) λόγο κακής ποιότητας γραμμής της περιοχής και πως η VODAFONE μου δίνει 5% έκπτωση στον λογαριασμό! Δηλαδή μιλάμε για 2 ΕΥΡΩ έκπτωση! 

Με λίγα λογία μου ζητάνε να πληρώνω VDSL ενώ δεν το έχω! Σωστά η κάνω κάπου λάθος? Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο να τους δώσω παραπάνω από τα 19 ΕΥΡΩ που δίναμε πριν!

Εσείς τι λέτε να κάνω? Μιλάμε οι άνθρωποι είναι εντελώς κλέφτες και εντελώς άσχετοι!

- - - Updated - - -

Κάνεις παιδιά ?

----------


## sdikr

Έξω στον ΟΤΕ πόσο συχρονίζει; 

Θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις κάποια στατιστικά απο το router σου;

----------


## Thanos7

> Έξω στον ΟΤΕ πόσο συχρονίζει; 
> 
> Θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις κάποια στατιστικά απο το router σου;


Καλησπέρα! Έξω στον ΟΤΕ συγχρονίζει στα 19 λέει!

Ορίστε:

----------


## puffy

το καφαο ειναι κοντα χιλιομετρο η και παραπανω?
ο οτε το 19 το βρηκε κοντα στο σπιτι σου? αν το μετρησε στο κουτι εξω απ το σπιτι, κοιτα την εσωτερικη σου. 19 με 12 εχει μεγαλη διαφορα
αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενος εννοειται οτι μπορεις να ζητησεις υποβαθμιση σε adsl λογω βλαβης

----------


## Thanos7

> το καφαο ειναι κοντα χιλιομετρο η και παραπανω?
> ο οτε το 19 το βρηκε κοντα στο σπιτι σου? αν το μετρησε στο κουτι εξω απ το σπιτι, κοιτα την εσωτερικη σου. 19 με 12 εχει μεγαλη διαφορα
> αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενος εννοειται οτι μπορεις να ζητησεις υποβαθμιση σε adsl λογω βλαβης


Το καφαο αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι κάποια μέτρα από εμένα. Αλλά δεν απαντώ σίγουρα. Το 19 το βρήκε έξω από το σπίτι ο τεχνικός. Το ίδιο είπε βρήκε και ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα αλλά εγώ δεν τους είδα εδώ. Τι εννοείς να κοιτάξω την εσωτερική μου?

Δηλαδή μπορώ να κάνω υποβάθμιση και να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο χωρίς να πληρώσω το πρόστιμο?

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά έβγαλα άκρη! Μου το γύρισαν στην παλιά τιμή και ας "Έχω" VDSL50!
Δεν το περίμενα ότι θα βγάλω άκρη! Να είναι καλά το παιδί που με βοήθησε!

----------

